# Shotgun question



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

Right now i'm shooting a winchester superX3 and I have been looking at selling it and buying a left handed semi auto . Is there any left handed hunters on here that has any info on brands and quality would be great. Thanks


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Benelli may be your best bet with the M2, SBEII or the Montefeltro. You could also look at getting one sweet O/U in that price range too.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

snowman said:


> Right now i'm shooting a winchester superX3 and I have been looking at selling it and buying a left handed semi auto . Is there any left handed hunters on here that has any info on brands and quality would be great. Thanks


What don't you like about your SX3?


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

COWAN , I do like the SX3 . The only thing is every now and then I hit the safty when I'm wearing gloves and it throws off my follow up shot. I have heard from some where that you can have the safety flipped for a left handed shooter. I will have to call a few gunsmiths to find out if this is true.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

snowman said:


> COWAN , I do like the SX3 . The only thing is every now and then I hit the safty when I'm wearing gloves and it throws off my follow up shot. I have heard from some where that you can have the safety flipped for a left handed shooter. I will have to call a few gunsmiths to find out if this is true.


Yes you can have the safety switched. I have an SX3 and i cant shoot it as well as other shotguns I've got. I've tried all the shims... no luck.


----------



## bug doc (Apr 19, 2008)

Another option would be the Remington Versamax. They're offering a left-handed model in both black and camo. It's been getting rave reviews by its owners for reliability and low recoil.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm with Fowlmouth on this one. I'd go with the O/U. I'm a lefty and shoot lefty but have never had a left handed gun. I've never had a semi auto for that reason. I don't know if I'm smart enough to figure out how to run a left handed gun after all these years.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I shoot left handed and like most grew up shooting right handed guns. About 10 years ago I purchased my first lefty semi auto. It was a Benelli. Since then I have added a few bolt actions and couple of AR's to the collection. My son has loved inheriting the right handed guns that I grew up with.

I will never shoot a right handed semi-auto again if I have my way. The bolt action doesn't really matter as much to me but I do prefer the left handed bolt actions. I use my OU's on upland and the Benelli on waterfowl.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I am a lefty shooter too. Right handed but left eye dominant. I use a bps since it has the bottom eject. But a left hand Rem. Vesamax is in my future


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I couldn't even begin to guess how many shells I've run through my Lefty Rem 1100 over the past 30 years. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Remington. I've been eyeing the Versamax as well.


-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I passed a Rem 1100 down to my son and my wife shoots one as well. Great guns. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I couldn't even begin to guess how many shells I've run through my Lefty Rem 1100 over the past 30 years. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Remington. I've been eyeing the Versamax as well.
> -DallanC


 Can't beat the old one's that's for sure. I wouldn't touch a new Remington anything these days.


----------



## senor19 (Nov 7, 2012)

I shot a right-handed Supernova for years. Last year I picked up a left-handed SBEI and I can't believe I didn't make the switch sooner. Everything finally makes sense. It took me a few hunts to figure out the safety since I was so use to the right-handed safety but now I don't even think about it.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

senor19 said:


> I shot a right-handed Supernova for years. Last year I picked up a left-handed SBEI and I can't believe I didn't make the switch sooner. Everything finally makes sense. It took me a few hunts to figure out the safety since I was so use to the right-handed safety but now I don't even think about it.


I have a Supernova also, Benelli reversed the safety for free when I bought it. I love it. I also have a left handed Remington 11-87. Killed alot of birds with it.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

*Browning bps*

I am a south paw, I have 2 Winchester O/U and a Browning BPS 3 1/2 The Browning is what I take to the Duck club and on Pheasants hunts. The safety is on the top and it ejects out the bottom, PERFECT FOR SOUTH PAWS
The O/U are for trap shoots ect...


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info .


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Benelli makes their M2 20 gauge for lefties. Great gun for ducks over decoys, or even geese. This is a triple with 20 gauge 2 3/4" 4s. They landed this way in the first picture, all stone dead. I gathered them together for the second photo. The 20 is all you really need:


----------

